# HP Touchpad deleting files after transfer



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

Hey there everyone, I apologize if this is the wrong section or if this has already been posted, but I am experiencing a problem with my brothers touchpad. So, first off I transfered the files to install the mod on my touchpad just fine and installed it. I then go to my brothers touchpad and after transfering the files and disconnecting the transfered files just dissapear. I have tried usb mode in web os and usb mount in the clockwork portion. I have no idea what's going on and why any new file I put on there keeps getting deleted. Please help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

A few questions, What did you install on your TP and what are you trying to install on your brothers TP?

You say you have tried transferring files using CWM, so you obviously have gotten something to install. Were you trying a clean install of CM or installing a newer rom over the top of an older one? Once you copy the files from your PC to the TP, have you physically verified they are in the cminstall folder? Is it possible that you thought you dropped them in the cminstall folder and actually dropped then in another folder or on the root of the SD card? I have never heard of file disappearing after being copied, only folks having a problem copying them in the first place. If you already have CM installed on his TP, do you see any issues with the SD card, like the SD card check never completing or giving you an error. Can you view files on the SD card using a file browser while in CM?


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

nevertells said:


> If you already have CM installed on his TP, do you see any issues with the SD card, like the SD card check never completing or giving you an error. Can you view files on the SD card using a file browser while in CM?


Yes, I have clock work mod installed. Hmm, I never tried checking the sd though. How do I do that? Also, yes I can view files on the touchpad from the clock work mod. When I keep the thing mounted I still see the files there, but when I try to install it gives me an error. Then when I unmount or restart the files just dissappear.

Edit:

I also jsut did another transfer from web os it said it finished, ejected it, then reconnected it and the files were just gone. I'm very confused







.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

What was on your brothers TP before you tried to install the latest rom? What version of Windows is on your PC?

Try a different computer to copy the files to the TP. If there is a working version of CM on his TP, download the files
you need directly to the TP. For that matter, since WebOS works, use the browser to download the needed files.
You will need a file browser to copy the files into the cminstall folder in WebOS. You can download that from the
WebOS Market.


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

He had the same stuff I had. It was CM7 and webos and the clock work mod. I have Windows 7 X64 professional. I also have tried a different computer already. I tried to get onto the webstore, but I keep getting "action could not be completed"







. I also tried to run web os doctor and I keep getting stuck at 12%







.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fac7orx said:


> He had the same stuff I had. It was CM7 and webos and the clock work mod. I have Windows 7 X64 professional. I also have tried a different computer already. I tried to get onto the webstore, but I keep getting "action could not be completed"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does CM7 still work?


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Does CM7 still work?


Yes, I can still get into CM7 on it. What should I do from there?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fac7orx said:


> Yes, I can still get into CM7 on it. What should I do from there?


Download the files you want using CM7. Use a file browser like Rom Toolbox or ES File Explorer to move them into the cminstall folder. Since you already have CWM and Moboot installed you only need the CM9 rom of your choice, I would use the latest official nightly and the latest gapps 0429. Since you are upgrading from CM7 to CM9, you will have to use ACMEInstaller2 to install CM9 over the top of CM7. Make a nandroid backup before doing the upgrade just in case there is an issue. Move the backup to your PC for safe keeping. Boot his TouchPad into WebOS recovery by holding up volume, plug in the usb cable and run ACMEInstaller2. That should do it.


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

I tried room toolbox, but I don't see way to get files on there... I then tried dropbox and I got an error when trying to export files I uploaded... Any other ideas?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fac7orx said:


> I tried room toolbox, but I don't see way to get files on there... I then tried dropbox and I got an error when trying to export files I uploaded... Any other ideas?


Go the download page for the CM nightlies and download the rom you want. Then use Rom Toolbox to move the file.


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

It says:

"Cannot finish download there is not enough space".


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

Anyone else have any ideas? I feel bad for my brother since this is his touchpad







.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

if you can boot on CM7, why not trying to move the files into the TP.
If a web download fails, try something like FTPServer (it creates a ftp server on the TP which you can connect from your Win7 and transfer the files)
Or something like ES-Explorer or TotalCommander to access the samba disk on the WIn7 box and copy the files there.

That way you will avoid using the USB storage which looks like is "somehow" failing on your TP (you normally get that symptom of "disappearing files" if the USB storage is not properly unmounted.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fac7orx said:


> if you can boot on CM7, why not trying to move the files into the TP.
> If a web download fails, try something like FTPServer (it creates a ftp server on the TP which you can connect from your Win7 and transfer the files)
> Or something like ES-Explorer or TotalCommander to access the samba disk on the WIn7 box and copy the files there.
> 
> That way you will avoid using the USB storage which looks like is "somehow" failing on your TP (you normally get that symptom of "disappearing files" if the USB storage is not properly unmounted.


Basically what I suggested in Post #8.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

There is a small difference between download the files with a browser than directly copy them to the TP with either a ftp server or through a network mount.
I believe he already tried the direct download and it didnt work, I used to have similar problem in a different android tablet when the SD couldn't get mounted, so I guess his TP has some kind of problem like no having enough temp space for the download.

Anyway, we are trying to giving him suggestions. Don't get picky, adding a post like "I said that before...." doesn't really provide any additional help to resolve his problem.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Dubi said:


> There is a small difference between download the files with a browser than directly copy them to the TP with either a ftp server or through a network mount.
> I believe he already tried the direct download and it didnt work, I used to have similar problem in a different android tablet when the SD couldn't get mounted, so I guess his TP has some kind of problem like no having enough temp space for the download.
> 
> Anyway, we are trying to giving him suggestions. Don't get picky, adding a post like "I said that before...." doesn't really provide any additional help to resolve his problem.


This guy is a noob and I think he is in over his head and I'm trying to keep it simple. You're right, what you suggested is slightly different, but notice every direction I have pointed him in leads to a dead end. I'm gonna try one more idea and then suggest to him he sell me his brother's TP for a buck.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fac7orx said:


> I tried room toolbox, but I don't see way to get files on there... I then tried dropbox and I got an error when trying to export files I uploaded... Any other ideas?


Ok Fac7orx, last chance to get this things going. Don't know why I didn't suggest this earlier. It's time for a fresh install which means everything on your brother's TouchPad is going to be lost except files on the SD card like music and pictures and the like. I'm going to paste a file I have given to others that has helped them out of a bind. You need to uninstall everything and start out clean. Hope it works for you:

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM, then read on.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
put back in place.

Those who know how to do it otherwise and are comfortable with that
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part. First thing
you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current install and
copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your apps using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. This will
allow you to restore all your apps after you are done with this
update. If the install goes South, you can always restore your
nandroid backup.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM)
5. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM and the Alpha2.zip can all be found
on the OP for Alpha2 at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/

The official nightlies can be found on the OP here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page. I found
the novacom installer here:

http://universal-novacom-installer.googlecode.com/files/UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which
the last time I checked at the link below was 20120317:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the novacomInstaller
file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find in the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC. You should
see either the TouchPad as a drive, or cm_tenderloin if you are already
running a version of CM9. If you have not already created a cminstall
folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install. It's up
to you which rom and Gapps file you use if you are installing something
different from what is listed above. If you are copying files to the
Touchpad drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject
the drive when you are done. If you are copying files to cm_tenderloin,
you can just close Windows Explorer and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable.
Now both of you need to reboot while holding down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer, so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window. First timers type in the following in the
command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder.
This is where your ACME files should be.

Both of you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 in the command window and
hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin" on
the Touchpad. When the install is done, the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap
the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second countdown if you see one. Now
select CWM using the Home button, then Install zip file from SD card and use the
volume rocker to move down to the ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the
Alpha2.zip and select that. Start the install. When it is done, use the go back
selection to go back to the main CWM screen and select reboot.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. Good Luck!

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup".


----------

